
Gamergate’s anti-woman agenda made clear: Felicia Day threatened for speaking up - ColinWright
http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2014/10/gamergates-anti-woman-agenda-made-clear-actor-felicia-day-threatened-for-speaking-up/
======
AnimalMuppet
Cue the GamerGate apologists, with loud but lame attempts to paint this as
Felicia Day's fault, in 5... 4... 3...

I can't imagine how anyone can actually justify this, though. It's completely
unacceptable behavior.

